# Atlas Horizontal Mill



## Z2V (Apr 22, 2018)

Just popped up here in Austin 
I don’t have room for it but I think it’s priced pretty proud.


----------



## CluelessNewB (Apr 22, 2018)

Link:

https://austin.craigslist.org/tls/d/atlas-milling-machine/6568390722.html


----------



## Nogoingback (Apr 22, 2018)

Around here that's not a bad price.  This one on CL is $2375.00!


----------



## jwmay (Apr 22, 2018)

I’d wonder why he removed the power feed. I would pay his asking IF it was completely assembled, along with other qualifiers...such as proximity.


----------



## vocatexas (Apr 22, 2018)

Crap! That's the second one I've let slip by. Did you buy it, Jeff? Looks pretty clean from what I can see in the photo.


----------



## Z2V (Apr 23, 2018)

vocatexas said:


> Crap! That's the second one I've let slip by. Did you buy it, Jeff? Looks pretty clean from what I can see in the photo.



No Voca, if I had a place for it I probably would but I’m completely out of room in my garage. I don’t have spare floor space for a 5 gal bucket, LOL


----------



## Z2V (Apr 23, 2018)

Well, it’s gone, didn’t last long.


----------

